# Corn and soy are good for your dog!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Video Pet Food Myths Sponsored by Purina

Purina would like to hand you a scoop of BS with some sugar on top 

This is so ridiculous I don't even know what to say.:foxes15::foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:

"When I eat corn on the cob, I don't think 'this is junk I'm eating', I think....'wow, this is a good, nutritious vegetable'".


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I shouldn't be surprised really, but erm....


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Crap, I can't see the vids from my phone...I'll have to look in the morning but UGH. It should be a good one :roll:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Well you know, wolves go hunting in corn fields, don't ya? I can just see them nomming on corn on the cob. Just a big pile of sh$%&^* by a big food company.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hahahaha  if corn is good for dogs then so should a big glob of avocado -.-


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

lol!  why am I not surprised


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Still haven't seen the video but I'm betting they're getting worried & grasping at straws because many of their long time customers are *gasp* getting smart!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Still haven't seen the video but I'm betting they're getting worried & grasping at straws because many of their long time customers are *gasp* getting smart!


I agree. I hate to say it but I think the Blue Buffalo commercials are opening people's eyes and pissing people off. Suddenly...it occurs to people...omg...read the ingredients? what? Now Blue Buff wouldn't be my PERSONAL choice but its a helluva lot better IMO than Purina!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, Blue is definitely better than Purina! I'd never seen that commercial but just looked it up (can watch youtube vids on here at least)--i bet it did pi$$ a lot of people off. That's ok...if they're feeling it I'm happy. I'd LOVE to start seeing these icky companies being shut down.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahahaha wonder how much purina paid them to sy that?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Wellness is also doing commercials now. I hope more people take an interest in what they feed their animals.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG finally was able to watch it. Could only watch 1/2 before I got so irritated I had to turn it off. "Corn is good...it's the only vegetable my son would eat until he was 24!". Uhm, is your son a carnivore? :lol: People talking about feeding their dogs a food that would be good for humans drives me insane! DOGS ARE NOT HUMANS! The biggest benefit (for them) corn has is it's cheap. Plain & simple! I don't even use corn as a healthy vegetable for humans...I think it's a crap food/ingredient all the way around. LOL But as far as pet food for your canrivore...it has absolutely NO place.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

some fun reading:
http://www.hillsvet.com/pdf/en-us/SV2771_SD_2009_T3_Lifestage_Brochure.pdf


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

So irritating!!!
I had to stop listening after they all started giggling when the one lady made the remark that someone should make a pet food like that. Morons! :/


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> So irritating!!!
> I had to stop listening after they all started giggling when the one lady made the remark that someone should make a pet food like that. Morons! :/


OMG that is where I got so annoyed I had to stop listening! LOL Grrrr...


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Gee, why is my Midgie ALLERGIC to corn if corn is soo good for dogs!! Haha


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

"people should trust their veteranarians" lol Oh yeah because they push it because it's so gooooood!! Bahaha!! And dogs could be vegetarian! ?? wth?
That was just stupid!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee hee...I know, dang, didn't know carnivorous meant veggie eaters lol!!


----------

